# How to Smoke chicken sausage?



## willow0325 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all !  I picked up some awesome chorizo chicken sausage at the Public Market today.  What's your recommendations for smoking it?  I'm reading that I should cure it first so if you agree with that, would you kindly give me a quick "how to" on that as well?  Thanks so much, experts!!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Take a look at this link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111085/thai-chicken-revisited  If that doesn't get you going the direction you want. try the search bar at the top of the page.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## willow0325 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, that's really just how to make the sausage - not how to smoke it and nothing about curing it.  I did try to search for it - but didn't find much.  Thanks though.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

willow0325 said:


> Well, that's really just how to make the sausage - not how to smoke it and nothing about curing it.  I did try to search for it - but didn't find much.  Thanks though.


Ok you just want to smoke it. Are you wanting to cold smoke it or hot smoke it till its cooked?  Is what you have raw or already cooked?


----------



## willow0325 (Nov 16, 2013)

It's raw chicken sausage.  I think I can use my electric smoker to slowly cure it - but don't know for how long or at what temp.  Then I'd like to smoke it after it's cured.  Again, temp and time.  I've found that part of my new smoking addiction is that I want to throw every kind of meat into the smoker!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

If it is raw. You will need to get the IT up to 170° I would set the smoker up for a 220° smoke. That should get you out of the danger zone in plenty of time. Their is no need for you to try to cure already made sausage.

If it is precooked. I would set up the smoker for at least 150° and smoke to desired amount of smoke. Remember the the 4 hour 40°- 140° rule


----------



## willow0325 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions!  It's not pre-cooked.  And since I'm a relative newby, if you have a minute - what is the   4 hour 40°- 140° rule.

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## willow0325 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is why I thought I had to cure it first -- do you disagree?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

willow0325 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions!  It's not pre-cooked.  And since I'm a relative newby, if you have a minute - what is the   4 hour 40°- 140° rule.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!!


the 4 hour rule is..... You need to keep the IT of uncured meat  below 40° or get it above 140° in 4 hours.... anything in between their is when the bad stuff is growing like crazy. You don't want to get anyone sick. Ground meat if the worst as far as Bactria growing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

The link above you posted is for making your own sausage. ( by the way off site links are not allowed and will be removed by a moderator) You are starting with premade sausage. I would not try to cure premade. I would just get it cooked in under 4 hours.


----------



## willow0325 (Nov 16, 2013)

Great info, thanks again so much.  I wasn't sure if I could post that -- all a part of being a newby.  I'll try to figure out how to remove it.  Wouldn't want to get "banned" from the greatest smoking website on the internet!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

willow0325 said:


> Great info, thanks again so much.  I wasn't sure if I could post that -- all a part of being a newby.  I'll try to figure out how to remove it.  Wouldn't want to get "banned" from the greatest smoking website on the internet!


You won't get banned on the first off site link. To remove it click on the pencil in the lower left corner of that post. Then just click at the end of it and back space till it is gone. Or a moderator will remove it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

